# Fair Lady



## pedal_junky (Mar 16, 2014)

Spotted this one yesterday on the greenway. Lady riding it with her kids told me her dad bought it at a yard sale for $40. Intended it to be ridden by the grandkids but she gets the most miles on it. Looked to be in very good condition.  Snooping around (without serial number) It may be '68? Love the campus green. She actually told me they thought about painting it blue, her favorite color. Noooo!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2014)

*That's crazy*

That is a very nice little bike. If she wants a blue bike, she should sell that one and go after a sky blue fair lady or lil chick. They're not that hard to find.


----------



## RailRider (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice girls bike.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 17, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> That is a very nice little bike. If she wants a blue bike, she should sell that one and go after a sky blue fair lady or lil chick. They're not that hard to find.




Exactly. The way she talked, it was "just an old bike" to her so she probably wouldn't go searching for a blue one. I encouraged her not to paint it blue, and let her know that original paint is good.


----------

